# Mas Memoria en Sony Ericsson k310



## andreslazari (Ago 27, 2008)

Bueno gente les comento que se me ocurrio por ponerle mas memoria a este aparatito... 
Pasa que dudo que se pueda pero ante la duda...

Quisiera saber si es posible cambiarle la memoria interna que tiene por una de tipo mini SD o algo por el estilo. Soldada.
Igual si se llegara a poder supongo que es bastante riesgoso pero quiza anda.

Bueno quisiera saber que opinan ustedes!


----------



## Wilmer Maestre (Ago 28, 2008)

Yo opino que es mejor que te compres el Sony Ericsson w200 que ya viene con memoria mini SD pero si consigues la forma de hacerlo háznoslo saber w.m


----------



## boxher (Nov 8, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en la pagina.
Lo que se acerca de aumentarle la memoria al celular Sony Ericsson k310 es q se puede, solo hasta un total de 24MB, mediante la instalacion del software del w200. Pero hay q tener cuidado con este proceso porque algunos que lo intentaron instalar borraron el soft k310 y no pudieron instalar el del w200. Yyy despues no les encendio mas el celular.
Saludos.


----------

